# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  Regadío para el olivar y plantaciones super-intensivas

## Salut

Aupa gente,

Discutiendo en el hilo de la Presa de Siles, nos hemos desviado un poco hacia el tema del olivar super-intensivo.

Pego la parte de conversación:




> [...]
> 
> Por cierto, que regar el olivar me parece una barbaridad. Pero entre presa y pozo, me quedo con presa  : \





> *Salut* Lo de regar el olivar, si se hace con moderación y cuando realmente lo necesitan, bien, todo perfecto. Pero si se abusa del agua metiéndole a un solo olivo 30.000 litros de agua de una tacada, no vamos a ninguna parte.
> Saludos.





> Pues una planta TAN de secano como el olivo... qué quieres que te diga. Espero que por lo menos no suponga una transformación hacia olivar superintensivo (valor social = 0)
> 
> 
> 
> A este lado de la sierra nos concedieron 1 hm3 para "regadíos sociales", y han implantado esta p*** m*****






> Hola a todos no estoy de acuerdo contigo Salut el olivar superintensivo es el mas
> rentable, por charla que he tenido con agricultores los costes de producion son minimos y su consumo de agua por goteo tambien, un olivo puede consumir sobre 1 litro o 2 al dia y en lo que se refiere a recogida de aceituna el coste de coger la aceituna a mano le sale al agricultor sobre unas 30 pesetas el kilo cuando cogida con la cosechadora le puede salir sobre unas 8 pesetas kilo la diferencia es de 22 pesetas por kilo ademas la producion por Hectarea puede llegar hasta los 15000 kilos.





> ^^ Ser el más rentable no significa que sea el mejor a nivel social. De hecho, por esa zona de andalucía abundan los grandes terraterientes absentistas, que de esta manera se enriquecen más ellos mientras se empobrece el serrano medio.
> 
> Además, que una plantación de superintensivo se va a pique a los 8-10 años aproximadamente, dejando el suelo muy fatigado y lleno de enfermedades. Si para luego tienes un cultivo alternativo, tal vez valga... sino, mal asunto.
> 
> 
> PD: Si te apetece, podemos abrir un hilo en el subforo de agricultura






> Hola Salut segun dicen algunos duran 8 o 10 años, como tu dices pero yo conosco algunos que tienen ya 15 años, y todavia no he visto arrancar ninguna plantacion en cambio del olivar antiguo todos los años arrancan por algo sera.


Sigamos aquí!

----------


## FEDE

Gracias Salut por abrir este hilo, pues como te decia creo que no sea una p*** m***** el olivar intensivo, sino que si queremos que el aceite de oliva lo podamos comprar en el futuro, se implantara, porque es la unica forma de que el agricultor gane dinero y el precio del aceite de oliva no este por las nubes.Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos  :Wink:  tenia por aqui unas fotos de la recogida de aceituna y me a parecido bien enseñaroslas.

Olivar 15000 Kg. por hectarea.



Asi se cosecha.



Asi se llenan los camiones.



Asi se transporta.



Asi se descarga en molino.



En 6 dias se recoletan 24 hectareas unos 360000 kilos.  :Wink:

----------


## juanlo

Así es, poco a poco se están plantando los olivos para cogerlos con máquina.
Cerca de mi pueblo han quitado mas de 2000 olivos centenarios, de mas de 100 kgs de coschecha, para poner olivos de este tipo. Los últimos hace poco mas de 2 meses, con la cosecha casi a punto de recogerse.
Ah por supuesto de regadío.

----------


## FEDE

> Así es, poco a poco se están plantando los olivos para cogerlos con máquina.
> Cerca de mi pueblo han quitado mas de 2000 olivos centenarios, de mas de 100 kgs de coschecha, para poner olivos de este tipo. Los últimos hace poco mas de 2 meses, con la cosecha casi a punto de recogerse.
> Ah por supuesto de regadío.


Hola Juanlo, por esta zona de Sevilla no paran de arrancar olivares tradicionales para plantar superintensivo y ya he visto alguno que lo a plantado en tierra de secano sin posibilida de agua, el cual me a comentado que el unico inconveniente es que tarda mas años en crecer y producir. Saludos  :Wink:

----------


## Salut

^^ En secano la competencia de los sistemas radiculares sería excesiva para tener cosechas en condiciones. No se yo si en esas condiciones será rentable.

Por otro lado, preocupa mucho que arranquen olivares tradicionales. Una cosa es implantar cultivos super-intensivos en tierras agrícolas que antes se dedicaban a otros alimentos, y otra muy diferente es arrancar plantas que llevan produciendo 100 años o más sin problemas... para poner otras que no sabemos bien si van a pasar de la década.

----------


## FEDE

> ^^ En secano la competencia de los sistemas radiculares sería excesiva para tener cosechas en condiciones. No se yo si en esas condiciones será rentable.
> 
> Por otro lado, preocupa mucho que arranquen olivares tradicionales. Una cosa es implantar cultivos super-intensivos en tierras agrícolas que antes se dedicaban a otros alimentos, y otra muy diferente es arrancar plantas que llevan produciendo 100 años o más sin problemas... para poner otras que no sabemos bien si van a pasar de la década.


Hola Salut, yo tampoco se lo rentable que sera, lo que si se o porlo menos eso es lo que me dicen, es que le olivar tradicional algunos ni lo llegan a cojer, como dice Juanlo y lo arrancan porque les cuesta mas la recolecion que lo que vale la aceituna.Saludos  :Wink:

----------


## Larkham

Pues a mi no me parece mal lo del olivar superintensivo en las zonas donde se pueda llevar a cabo, la duda que me crea es que va a pasar con los olivares de sierra, donde las pendientes impiden este tipo de cultivo, sobre todo tras la supuesta reducción de la subvención por parte de la UE a partir de 2013. Por mi pueblo (Vva. del Arzobispo, Jaén) he oido comentar que mantendrán las subvenciones en los olivares de sierra, no así en los de campiña. ¿Alguien sabe más del tema? Gracias y un saludo.

----------


## Salut

^^ Lo que sucederá con el olivar tradicional es evidente: por competencia de precios, será expulsado del mercado. Y a saber si con la subvención podrá subsistir.

Que se reduzca algo la superficie de olivar no es en si malo -sobre todo si lo que se elimina son esos olivares sobre pendientes del 40% o más-. Pero el efecto social en el medio rural es obvio: EXODO.

Los beneficiados del olivar super-intensivo son algunos terratenientes y sobre todo los urbanitas (que consumirán aceite de oliva a precio de girasol). Mientras tanto, menos empleo para la gente que quiere vivir en el medio rural.

----------


## sergi1907

> ^^ Lo que sucederá con el olivar tradicional es evidente: por competencia de precios, será expulsado del mercado. Y a saber si con la subvención podrá subsistir.
> 
> Que se reduzca algo la superficie de olivar no es en si malo -sobre todo si lo que se elimina son esos olivares sobre pendientes del 40% o más-. Pero el efecto social en el medio rural es obvio: EXODO.
> 
> Los beneficiados del olivar super-intensivo son algunos terratenientes y sobre todo los urbanitas (que consumirán aceite de oliva a precio de girasol). Mientras tanto, menos empleo para la gente que quiere vivir en el medio rural.


Hola Salut.
Yo pienso lo mismo, pero mi pregunta es  ¿qué pasará con todos los olivos de secano? Aquí en Cataluña hay bastantes, aunque cada vez menos, pero por circunstancias, bien de orografía o por que no hay concesión del agua aún quedan muchos.

Un saludo
Sergi

----------


## Salut

^^ Bueno, de momento algunas de las variedades de secano están a salvo de la competencia del olivar super-intensivo, puesto que son incapaces de adaptarse a unas condiciones de competencia tan extrema y de sanidad vegetal tan baja.

Otros olivares subsistirán gracias a subvenciones. Y espero que, como condición a las subvenciones, se imponga el uso de cubiertas vegetales y prohibición de arar a favor de la pendiente.

La parte de olivar que ya no salga rentable ni con subvención, a reforestarla... o a reconvertirla en reclamo turístico (no lo descartemos tan a la ligera).

Pero resulta importantísimo un plan de ordenación ante la retirada progresiva de hectáreas poco rentables. Y empezar por quitar las que estén en pendiente excesiva o muestren una orientación que sólo favorece la erosión.

----------


## FEDE

[QUOTE=Salut;10181]^^ Bueno, de momento algunas de las variedades de secano están a salvo de la competencia del olivar super-intensivo, puesto que son incapaces de adaptarse a unas condiciones de competencia tan extrema y de sanidad vegetal tan baja.

*Otros olivares subsistirán gracias a subvenciones*. [B*]Y espero que, como condición a las subvenciones, se imponga el uso de cubiertas vegetales y prohibición de arar a favor de la pendiente.*

Asi es como enrredas al personal, por un sitio dices que lo que quieres es que quiten las subvenciones y por otro que gracias a ellas.
Esa es la politica de mas de 1 ecologista.
No toda España es sierra tambien hay valles y mesetas donde vive la mayoria de la poblacion y si pagamos impuestos para que esos terrenos, tengan subvenciones, pues no valen para otra cosa, tambien seria bueno que pensaras en hacer embalses que guardarian agua para tiempo de sequias.

PD :Big Grin: eja ya de enrredar al personal  :Mad:

----------


## Salut

Hola FEDE.

Una vez más, fallas estrepitosamente en tus deducciones de lo que pienso sobre política de desarrollo rural.

Estoy en contra de las subvenciones sin más a la agricultura industrial (que tiene nulo valor social, y valor ambiental negativo [altos costes ambientales]). No obstante, existe la AGRICULTURA DE CONSERVACIÓN, existen los REGADÍOS SOCIALES, etc.

Es obvio quién merece ser subvencionado y quién no.

----------


## FEDE

> Hola FEDE.
> 
> Una vez más, fallas estrepitosamente en tus deducciones de lo que pienso sobre política de desarrollo rural.
> 
> Estoy en contra de las subvenciones sin más a la agricultura industrial (que tiene nulo valor social, y valor ambiental negativo [altos costes ambientales]). No obstante, existe la AGRICULTURA DE CONSERVACIÓN, existen los REGADÍOS SOCIALES, etc.
> 
> Es obvio quién merece ser subvencionado y quién no.


Hola Salut:

Creo que no equivoco en nada todo lo ves desde el punto de vista de un ecologista, y el mundo por suerte o por desgracia no marcha asi.
Ya te lo han dicho antes si querias que volvieramos a la edad de la rueda de madera, y quien te lo digo tiene toda la razón, que pasaria si quitacemos todos los tractores y maquinaria industrial que tenemos, pues que viviriamos como viven en Cuba, pero gracias a Dios aqui no vivimos asi, y el progreso no hay quien lo pare, aunque nosotros ahora mismo estemos destruyendo empleo y lleguemos a los 5.000.000 de parados, es por que no se hace nada con vistas de fucturo, nada mas que chapusas.
Estamos en la CE y todos los dias nos piden compectitivida y tu pareces que no te enteras, mientras China crece al 8% o 9% y Brasil casi igual tu quieres que no  hagamos nada.Del campo sale todo eso me lo enseñaron desde que era un niño y despues todo es una cadena.... o dime ¿cuanto deberia valer 1 litro de aceite recogido a mano y quien lo puede pagar? bueno lo dejo aqui hasta otro momento.

Un saludo con cariño de alguien que le gustaria ser tu amigo.  :Smile:

----------


## Salut

¿Qué tienen que ver las cuestiones sociales (fijación de población en el medio rural) con "el punto de vista ecologista"?

Quitar o poner tractores es una decisión estratégica que hay que tomar según cuáles sean tus objetivos. Cuando hacía falta liberar mano de obra y alimentar a una población creciente (situación de principios de s. XX), tenía sentido económico aumentar la mecanización.

Pero ahora vivimos en un mundo diferente, en el que el problema que tenemos en el medio rural es ANTE TODO la falta de empleo y el deterioro ambiental. Así que las decisiones estratégicas van a tener que ser diferentes.

Si la situación fuera de una pérdida de cuota de mercado se entendería la apuesta por la mecanización. Si la situación fuera de escasez de superficie apta para el cultivo del olivo, también se entendería.... ¡¡¡PERO ES QUE AHORA MISMO SÓLO SIRVE PARA BENEFICIAR A TERRATENIENTES Y URBANITAS!!!

----------


## Larkham

> ^^ 
> Otros olivares subsistirán gracias a subvenciones. Y espero que, como condición a las subvenciones, se imponga el uso de cubiertas vegetales y prohibición de arar a favor de la pendiente.
> 
> La parte de olivar que ya no salga rentable ni con subvención, a reforestarla... o a reconvertirla en reclamo turístico (no lo descartemos tan a la ligera).
> 
> Pero resulta importantísimo un plan de ordenación ante la retirada progresiva de hectáreas poco rentables. Y empezar por quitar las que estén en pendiente excesiva o muestren una orientación que sólo favorece la erosión.


Desde hace unos años ya está prohibido el desbroce químico (curas de suelo) en las camadas (tierras entre hileras de olivos) de los olivares en pendiente, puediéndose realizar solo desbroce mecánico.
El tema de la reforestación sólo sería posible mediante subvenciones, ya que el coste de arrancar los olivos y reforestar con especies maderables tendría un coste inasumible para el agricultor. También hay que añadir la escasa productividad forestal de muchas de estas zonas, el largo tiempo que tardarían las nuevas masas en tener valor económico y la nula cultura forestal de sus habitantes. Todo ello me crea grandes dudas en la efectividad de una posible reconversión de terreno agrícola a forestal.

----------


## Salut

> Desde hace unos años ya está prohibido el desbroce químico (curas de suelo) en las camadas (tierras entre hileras de olivos) de los olivares en pendiente, puediéndose realizar solo desbroce mecánico.


^^ Es que el problema es ante todo el labrado. Si me apuras, a nivel de conservación de la estructura del suelo (no así de la biología), es mejor el uso de herbicidas que el labrado (sobre todo el labrado en línea de máxima pendiente, demasiado habitual por estas tierras).

Lo que hay que hacer en todos los olivares, pero muy especialmente en los que están en pendiente, es implantar cultivos de cobertura y luego segarlos y dejarlos sobre el suelo.

Pero nada, aquí si haces eso siempre te sale algún ignorante diciéndote que tienes "el campo sucio".





> El tema de la reforestación sólo sería posible mediante subvenciones, ya que el coste de arrancar los olivos y reforestar con especies maderables tendría un coste inasumible para el agricultor. También hay que añadir la escasa productividad forestal de muchas de estas zonas, el largo tiempo que tardarían las nuevas masas en tener valor económico y la nula cultura forestal de sus habitantes. Todo ello me crea grandes dudas en la efectividad de una posible reconversión de terreno agrícola a forestal.


Yo no descartaría las subvenciones, puesto que se tratarían sobre todo de reforestaciones con fines protectores (evitando así las frecuentísimas riadas de lodo que azotan a los pueblos andaluces). Y para este fin no es necesario arrancar nada.

La cultura forestal de sus habitantes sí que es importantísima. Por mi tierra por suerte la hay (existe bosque y olivar). En otros lugares, es posible que no exista.

----------


## Rafa

> ^^ Es que el problema es ante todo el labrado. Si me apuras, a nivel de conservación de la estructura del suelo (no así de la biología), es mejor el uso de herbicidas que el labrado (sobre todo el labrado en línea de máxima pendiente, demasiado habitual por estas tierras).
> 
> Lo que hay que hacer en todos los olivares, pero muy especialmente en los que están en pendiente, es implantar cultivos de cobertura y luego segarlos y dejarlos sobre el suelo.
> 
> Pero nada, aquí si haces eso siempre te sale algún ignorante diciéndote que tienes "el campo sucio".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aqui tienes una Ley muy importante para Andalucia pero sobretodo para Jaen. 

*La ley del Olivar cambia de forma drástica el reparto de las ayudas*


El texto que se presenta mañana al sector prima el apoyo al cultivo tradicional 

GINÉS DONAIRE - Jaén - 26/11/2009 

La futura ley del Olivar va a cambiar muchas cosas en el sector agrario de mayor generación de empleo en la comunidad (el 32% de la mano de obra) y que es la principal actividad económica en más de 300 pueblos. La principal de todas será que se pondrá fin al actual reparto homogéneo de las ayudas, para lo que se tendrá en cuenta la caracterización de las distintas tipologías de las explotaciones.


La preeminencia en las ayudas del agricultor profesional (una medida que busca apartar del sector a los especuladores) y el apoyo al olivar tradicional y, en especial, al situado en zonas de montaña y con desventajas naturales son otras de las novedades del borrador del anteproyecto de esta ley. La Consejería de Agricultura presenta la nueva norma mañana en Jaén al sector oleícola y, tras un plazo para recibir enmiendas, la aprobará el Consejo de Gobierno en la segunda quincena de enero. El Ejecutivo andaluz espera que la ley esté aprobada en el Parlamento el próximo otoño.

El Plan Director del Olivar será el eje principal sobre el que pivotarán las actuaciones de la ley. Así, según el texto al que ha tenido acceso este periódico, habrá una delimitación de los territorios del olivar, una especie de mapa donde se recojan las distintas tipologías de las explotaciones olivareras. Esa delimitación permitirá actuar según las necesidades de cada zona. En este sentido, se crearán los contratos territoriales de explotación, que firmará la Administración y los agricultores y cuya función será la de incentivar económicamente la integración de actividades productivas, ambientales o sociales en base a las características de cada "territorio-olivar"


En cuanto a las medidas de fomento previstas, la ley garantiza el mantenimiento de la renta de los olivicultores, pero no de una forma homogénea o unitaria como hasta ahora (las ayudas del pago único se conceden en función de los derechos históricos de un periodo determinado, sin tener en cuenta los distintos tipos de olivar). De esta forma, la ley primará las ayudas al olivar tradicional o de montaña, y tras constatar que más de un tercio del olivar andaluz (el ubicado en zonas desfavorecidas) se abandonaría si no tuviera ayudas. También se contempla la preeminencia de las ayudas para el agricultor profesional, una de las demandas en las que más insisten las organizaciones agrarias para evitar, como ocurre ahora, que muchas ayudas vayan a parar a personas físicas o empresas ajenas a la actividad agraria. En otras palabras, la ley pretende evitar la especulación.


Otras aportaciones de la ley serán las medidas de reestructuración del olivar, en especial las que potencien la recolección mecanizada y la modernización de los regadíos con sistemas ahorradores de agua. También se fomentan la eficiencia energética, el aprovechamiento de los subproductos del cultivo y de la industria transformadora y el apoyo a los sistemas de certificación de calidad.


No menos importante es la valoración que la ley hace de las condiciones saludables y gastronómicas del aceite de olivar y de la aceituna de mesa. También se apuesta por el fomento de la integración asociativa, en especial a través de la concentración de la oferta en cooperativas.


http://www.elpais.com/articulo/andal...26elpand_8/Tes


Anteproyecto de Ley del Olivar

http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/agric...yectoLeyOlivar


http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/agric..._andalucia.pdf

----------


## Salut

^^ Gracias por la info!!  :Smile: 

Ya me lo he impreso, y esta noche le echo un vistazo. En todo caso, se nota que aún no está en vigor ;P

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

La ley del olivar refuerza el liderazgo mudial de Andalucía en este sector, que debe ganar en competitividad.

Fuente Europa Press:

http://www.europapress.es/andalucia/...223152649.html

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------

